# VOD playback hangs then skips ahead - HR34



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

On my HR34, I downloaded a VOD and let it completely finish recording before watching.

Several times during playback it would "pause" for several seconds then skip ahead and resume playing.

Rewinding would always hang at the exact same spots.

Is this a 34 issue, or was there maybe something wrong with the internet connection during recording?


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

Well..nobody responded but I've tested playback with other recordings (both live and VOD) without any "hanging/skipping forward".

For now, I'm going to chalk this one up to either DirecTV's source feed or intermittent connection problems during the download.


----------



## Jewduh (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm experiencing the same issue on about 7 different VODs that I queued up for downloading at the same time. I feel like too many simultaneous downloads may have choked the box, it's doubtful that it choked my 25M fiber internet, but i guess that is possible too.

In the future I'm going to try to limit my downloads to one at a time and see if that helps.


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

I connected my 34 stright to the router and had that problem,I had to go back to the little box that connects to the router and puts the internet on the coax. bac to bak test showed skipping when 34 was stright to router but when connected to the adptor forgot what direct calls it all was fine.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

Kerry said:


> I connected my 34 stright to the router and had that problem,I had to go back to the little box that connects to the router and puts the internet on the coax. bac to bak test showed skipping when 34 was stright to router but when connected to the adptor forgot what direct calls it all was fine.


Kerry - I suspect you are correct as I have experienced the skipping on another VOD recording. This has only happened since I removed the DECA box and attached my HR34 directly to the router. I'll try to rewire it the way it was originally, test another VOD recording and report the results.


----------



## simiglen (Jan 30, 2012)

I had this issue with a VOD. I contacted customer service and they refunded my money.

This is the text from the email they sent back.

_Thank you for writing. I will be glad to assist you with your request. Let me begin by saying that the type of problem you experienced with the movie happens rarely and we can assure you that all our programming and services meet the highest standard.

Upon checking, I am happy to tell you that I went ahead and credited the movie due to the technical problem you experienced. You will see this as a $5.99 credit on your next month's bill.

Please note that we pass on to customers all the responsibility for DIRECTV Cinema/Pay Per View purchases especially when ordered manually. If you encounter any problems in watching pay per views in the future, please immediately call our DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN technical support center at 1-888-667-7463. Our Technical Support agents are highly trained to walk you through a number of troubleshooting steps which are too difficult to try to talk through over email. This will also enable us to make the timely and necessary adjustments to your account._

Hope this helps!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Kerry said:


> I connected my 34 stright to the router and had that problem,I had to go back to the little box that connects to the router and puts the internet on the coax. bac to bak test showed skipping when 34 was stright to router but when connected to the adptor *forgot what direct calls it all was fine.*


Its currently called a "CCK" for "Cinema Connection Kit." Formally it was called a "BB DECA" for "Broad Band DECA" particularly when an improvised use of the standard receiver "white" DECA brick was used for it.


----------



## slacker_x (Oct 9, 2007)

I experience this issue as well. The worst is when the end of the program is cut off. This makes the on-demand absolutely worthless and I'm glad that I haven't paid any money for this. I was hoping that HBO would expand their on-demand but with it working this badly I don't know that I would even bother with it.


----------



## camara (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got a HR34, has latest firmware and video on demand freezes and skips. Called DTV and they say they are aware and their engineers should post a fix shortly.
When I asked when they first became aware of the issue I was told 'just two days ago'.
There are posts about this for more than 5 months...

Incompetents.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

camara said:


> I just got a HR34, has latest firmware and video on demand freezes and skips. Called DTV and they say they are aware and their engineers should post a fix shortly.
> When I asked when they first became aware of the issue I was told 'just two days ago'.
> There are posts about this for more than 5 months...
> 
> Incompetents.


To avoid unnecessary aggravation, it is best not to ask a CSR any question that is not of utmost urgency and truly is required.

Your chances of getting a random answer, completely unrelated to reality skyrocket if you ask them anything that might not be on-script. The list of absurd responses by CSRs to question is legion, so it's best not to put yourself in the position.

As you have noted, you can get 99.9% of your questions answered here, in detail and accurately. Only ask a CSR something as an absolute last resort.


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm unfortunately having this same problem on my HR34. I was going to enjoy watching all the Soprano episodes, but... :shrug:

My playback will run fine anywhere from 5-10 minutes, then skip ahead approximately 2 minutes. I've tried direct connecting my HR34 to the internet and using the CCK, happens in either case.

I'm to presume that this is a firmware issue, or is there something else I may check?

Thanks very much


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

A work around is to download the VOD on another receiver (HR2x). Once downloaded, it works fine on the HR34 for playback.


----------

